# The Guru's COMMANDMENT



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 31, 2005)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Raamkalee on Pannaa 885 *


*rwmklI mhlw 5 ] *
*jip goibMdu gopwl lwlu ] *
*rwm nwm ismir qU jIvih iPir n KweI mhw kwlu ]1] rhwau ] *
*koit jnm BRim BRim BRim AwieE ] *
*bfY Bwig swDsMgu pwieE ]1] *
*ibnu gur pUry nwhI auDwru ] *
*bwbw nwnku AwKY eyhu bIcwru ]2]11]*

*raamakalee mehalaa 5 || *
*jap gobi(n)dh gopaal laal || *
*raam naam simar thoo jeevehi fir n khaaee mehaa kaal ||1|| rehaao || *
*kott janam bhram bhram bhram aaeiou || *
*baddai bhaag saadhhasa(n)g paaeiou ||1|| *
*bin gur poorae naahee oudhhaar || *
*baabaa naanak aakhai eaehu beechaar ||2||11|| *


*Raamkalee, Fifth Mehl: *
*Meditate on the Lord of the Universe, the Beloved Lord of the World. *
*Meditating in remembrance on the Lord's Name, you shall live, and the Great Death shall not consume you ever again. ||1||Pause|| *
*Through millions of incarnations, you have come, wandering, wandering, wandering. *
*By the highest destiny, you found the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. ||1|| *
*Without the Perfect Guru, no one is saved. *
*This is what Baba Nanak says, after deep reflection. ||2||11|| *

*http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=3299&Format=2*


----------



## Archived_member2 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*

Satsriakal to all and Soul jyot Ji!

Thanks for the wonderful Vaaks from Gurbani.

You referred the meaning of 'jap' 'meditate'. Please elaborate how and why this explanation is correct, in your view.

You also referred the translation of gobi(n)dh the Lord of the Universe, gopaal the Lord of the World and raam the Lord's Name.

Please explain why our Guru used different words for the Lord and the translator used the same word for Godly attributes.

I will be grateful.


Balbir Singh


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*

S. Balbir Singh Ji:

The English translation of the shabad is from the learned Gursikhs at following site:


*www.sikhitothemax.com*



It is NOT my personal translation. I did show the source of it at the bottom of my posting !

I believe that when the Siri Darbar Sahib Ji posts their daily HUKUMNAMA ( www.sgpc.net ) on the internet, they use the same translation too, which I also found at the following site:

www.sikhs.org

I totally accept the translation and the message , for it conveys the correct meaning to me at least. I usually cross check such matters with Prof. Sahib Singh Ji's : "Guru Granth Sahib Ji steek" , which is on the internet too !

May be you can contact the source website to get the answers you desire. For I do not intend to enter into a further debate/discussion on this matter !

With Divine Love & Blessings of Waheguru Ji may you enjoy: peace, love, light (enlightenment), health and happiness in life !

Harbhajan S. Sangha
Canada


----------



## Archived_member2 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*

Satsriakal to all and Harbhajan S. Sangha Ji!

Thanks for sharing Gurbani by referring wonderful Guru's Vaak and a big lot of good wishes.

I feel you wish to connect us with Gurbani. But a translation may not be the Gurbani.

You wrote "I totally accept the translation and the message , for it conveys the correct meaning to me at least. I usually cross check such matters with Prof. Sahib Singh Ji's : "Guru Granth Sahib Ji steek" , which is on the internet too !"

One may have many reasons to be convinced by a translation.

Truth is without any reason.

Satsang, in my view, is the company of Truth. It is not a debate or discussion. 

Love.


Balbir Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*



			
				Balbir Singh said:
			
		

> Satsriakal to all and Soul jyot Ji!
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful Vaaks from Gurbani.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe..its because Guru ji is Writing GURBANI..in POETRY FORM.... and the Translator is merely "translating" and since the Same Name is being used he uses that word... Gobind/Gopal/Hari/Raam/Krishan/Murari/etc etc etc are ALL "WAHEGURU"....

This is also why Guru Ji DID NOT write PROSE....all 1429 aangs of GURBANI..its all in POETRY...not a single "ESSAY" ??..no "short story"..no no no..all POETRY in RAAG only.

my tucchh understanding..

Jarnail Singh


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*

Though all these different names have been used in Gurbani. But in order to dispel the misconception that they represent deities, Gurbani makes an attempt to remove the misonception by clearly declaring that all these names are descriptive names of God.
Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*

Gurfateh

Gobind means Go(Senses) Bind(entangled or what we call Ek Mik in Punjabi and Ek Sar in Hindi or say engulfing).

By this Gobind means one who surrounds our senses.

As all five senses of us only get knwoeldge of only one and that is Akal.

What we see,what we hear,we smell,we taste and we touch all is Akal.

Gobind is an attribute of Akal.

forgive das for any mistake.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!

Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji!

The translators of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji seem to be very learned. To make it easy to understand they have taken it easy.

I do not know why our Gurus have not come to the idea of replacing the word 'Waheguru' where they have used words like Gobind, Gopal, Hari, Raam, Krishan, Murari, etc.

In Kalijug our translators may replace the word 'Waheguru' for all Godly Attributes to make the path easy for us toward ONE God.
I have heard that translators once brought 'Waheguru' to this world to earn their bread.
We may perhaps reach the translator's 'Waheguru' and its truth one day. But we may never come to the wisdom of Gobind, Gopal, Hari, Raam, Krishan, Murari etc. following these translators, in my view.

Gurbani is poetry. Gurbani originates as Gurumantra from the Guru's Mukh. We may sing it with the Guru.
Or we may start translating it and go astray.

--------------

Sahni Mohinder Ji!

All words are God's descriptive expressions. In order to dispel the misconceptions our Gurus gave us particular names to  Jap.

I cannot imagine that our Gurus asked us to translate God's Names to dispel the misconceptions.

--------------

Vijaydeep Singh Ji!

Gobind is an attribute of Akal. This is true.

I pray and wish that you come to know Him one moment.

Then we may try together to find another word for Him to express.

We will be the first one to get success in God's creation.

Love.


Balbir Singh


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*

Are there only Ten Gurus on this planet Earth ?

What about the people before and after ?

What about the Kabeer and Baba Fareed ?

If people believe that there are only Ten Gurus on this planet , then the bani in Guru Granth Sahib ji doesn't reflects plagiarism of Poetry .

PS : Think with a cool mind , Don't get Offended by this ....


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*



			
				japjisahib04 said:
			
		

> Though all these different names have been used in Gurbani. But in order to dispel the misconception that they represent deities, Gurbani makes an attempt to remove the misonception by clearly declaring that all these names are descriptive names of God.
> Regards Sahni Mohinder


 
You are right .

Scholars and Knowledgable people make simple things Complex , and , WiseMen make complex things Simple and comprehendable.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*

Dear Bablir Ji
Guru Nanak starts his composition “Japu or Japji or Japji Sahib”? Jap aad sach jughaadh sach. Jap means to imbibe. The technique of constant remembrance to concentrate is called ‘Japu’ and the very meaning of ‘Japu’ is a dictate for meditation on Akal Purakh, who is true and eternal in all the three ages of past, present and future and never fades.
One thing to remember in the Sloka is that Almighty has not been addressed with any descriptive name like Ram, Allah, Gosain, and Gobind but with TRUTH. The Sikh philosophy dialectically unites the ideas of God and the world. Transcendence shows that God is prior to and distinct from the world. Immanence of God represents God's connection with the world.
Though the various names are used in Gurbani but the fact remains that all these names have been chosen by Guru Ji is to describe Akal Purakh to common man for whom Akal Purakh was just limited to these personalities whereas He is Agam Aapara. Gurbani tells like this, “ikrqm nwm kQy qyry ijhbw ] siq nwmu qyrw prw pUrblw ] - with tongue one chant the various descriptive Names given to You O Akal Purakh by various religious traditions associated with different attributes of Akal Purakh. They gave these names based on their experience but ‘Sat Naam’ TRUTH being Your identity that existed even before the beginning of the time and space isthe first and the foremost name.” - Guru Granth ang.1083.10. It points towards the Reality that is beyond any given name. However, this ‘TRUTH’ is addressed in Gurbani as spontenous utterance Vaahe” is an ecstatic expression of awe and wonder and not descriptive name,‘Waheguru, Waheguru, Waheguru, Wahe jeo’. Guru Granth ang.1402-14.
Further though there are thousands of Name of Akal Purakh mentioned in Gurbani but in order to dispel the misconception, clarification is given coincidently to name RAM because he was born and died only so that distinction can be noted. Bhagat Kabir (a Hindu saint) illustrates very beautifully like this, “Kabir, it does make a difference, how you chant the Akal Purakh's name, 'Ram'. This is something to consider. Everyone uses the same word for the son of Dasarath and the Wondrous Akal Purakh. But word RAM, I am uttering is not the son of Dasrath but the One which means that ‘Entity’, which pervades in each and every heart. That distinction must be made. One 'Ram' is pervading all over, while the other is contained only in himself. ” - Guru Granth ang.1374.15. In order to clarify, let me quote one more verse, "Ram gio Ravan gio ja ko bahu parvar". Guru Tegh Bahadur is refering this Ram is a person who vanished in this verse and " na oh marai na thaagai jaey jin kai Ram basai mann mahey" this Ram is Almighty and both are in sggs.
Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*

Dear Sahni Mohinder ji

your posts are really admirable , Clear , Crisp , understanding and comprehendable .


----------



## Archived_member2 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: The Guru's "COMMANDMENT" !*

Satsriakal to all and Sahni Mohinder Ji!

You wrote "The technique of constant remembrance to concentrate is called ‘Japu’ and the very meaning of ‘Japu’ is a dictate for meditation on Akal Purakh"

Mind remembers constantly one or the other matters. I am not sure if concentration is called 'Japu'?
In my view, one derives meanings of 'Japu' till he comes to know it. Who searches the meaning of sweetness after he has tasted it?

Your next paragraph starts with "One thing to remember in the Sloka is that Almighty has not been addressed with any descriptive name like Ram, Allah, Gosain, and Gobind but with TRUTH."

I hope you have not understood it to ignore and address the Almighty with the Names like Ram, Allah, Gosain and Gobind.
Why have you missed 'Japu' here? 'Japu is mentioned before Truth. 'Japu' is the Truth from the beginning, since ages it is true, it is true today also and will be true.

Your next sentence is "The Sikh philosophy dialectically unites the ideas of God and the world."

I feel Sikhi is not a philosophy. Sikhi is spirituality that unites God and the word where HIS Sargun and Nirgun Saroop become ONE.

You ended your post with "In order to clarify, let me quote one more verse, "Ram gio Ravan gio ja ko bahu parvar". Guru Tegh Bahadur is refering this Ram is a person who vanished in this verse and " na oh marai na thaagai jaey jin kai Ram basai mann mahey" this Ram is Almighty and both are in sggs."

It is perfectly all right. But please explain this. Why Sikhs are preached to repeat 'Waheguru' instead of Ram, the Almighty? Have we found new Gurus in our preachers?

Love.

Balbir Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 4, 2006)

Gurfateh
In traditional Sikhs word Ram can be used to do meditation.

Das rembers that one of the old Sikh preacher(he is not professional but from a well to do famly yet he preache to us) who came to Sanatan Dharmi Temple on death of an old Lady  .He told us all to rember the name of Ram.

As per Japu Sahib Akal is Anam.Here Nam or name is singular.

so Akal does not have a single name but as all things are of Akal so all names are of Akal.

So there is no harm in name Ram and Nirmalas who gave nam abhyas(way to meditate) perhaps to Baba Nand Singh Ji,name was Ram only.(refer sarbloh.info).

But due to one var of Bhai Gurdas Ji we must understand that word Ram is wihin Wahiguru.
see below.

There is verse of bhai Gurdas ji also in this regard but Bhai Kahan Singh Ji Nabha do not agree to it.

Vaar 1 Pauri 49 Waheguru mantar

siqjug siqgur vwsdyv vwvw ivSnw nwm jpwvY]

In Satyug, Visnu in the form of Vasudev is said to have incarnated and ‘V’ Of Vahiguru reminds of Visnu.

sathijug sathigur vaasadhaev vaavaa vishanaa naam japaavai||

Line 1 


duAwpr siqgur hrIikRSn hwhw hir hir nwm iDAwvY]

The true Guru of dvapar is said to be Harikrsna and ‘H’ of Vahiguru reminds of Hari.

dhuaapar sathigur hareekrishan haahaa har har naam dhhiaavai||

Line 2 


qRyqy siqgur rwm jI rwrw rwm jpy suK pwvY]

In the the treta was Ram and ‘R’ of Vahiguru tells that rembering Ram will produce joy and happiness.

thraethae sathigur raam jee raaraa raam japae sukh paavai||

Line 3 


kiljug nwnk gur goibMd ggw goivMd nwm jpwvY]

In kalijug, Gobind is in the form of Nanak and ‘G’ of Vahiguru gets Govind recited.

kalijug naanak gur gobindh gagaa govindh naam japaavai||

Line 4 


cwry jwgy chu jugI pMcwiex ivc jwie smwvY]

The recitations o f all the four ages subsume in Panchayan i.e. in the soul of the common man.

chaarae jaagae chahu jugee panchaaein vich jaae samaavai||

Line 5 


cwroN ACr iek kr vwihgurU jp mMqR jpwvY]

When joining four letters Vahiguru is remembered,

chaaron ashhar eik kar vaahiguroo jap manthr japaavai||

Line 6 


jhW qy aupijAw iPr qhW smwvY ]ôù]ñ]

The jiv merges again in its origin.

jehaan thae oupajiaa fir thehaan samaavai ||aa||a|| 

but das wants to give the menaing of Vasudev as one who lives (everywhere or God living everywhere).
Gobind is one who comforts the senses.or one who is urronding senses.

Hari is one who takes care or nurtures.
Ram is one who is abosorbed every where


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jan 4, 2006)

Veer Balbir Ji,
True mind remembers constantly one or the other matters but with sincere practice, we can control it upto certain extent. Let me give one simple example. 
The other day, a juggler came with a huge naughty monkey and the she monkey. Children assembled around him to see the games of the monkey. The Monkey was playing and dancing to the tune of the stick of his master. Some how, the string of the monkey with which it was tied got broken and the monkey ran away. It attacked the children and climbed up the house and started jumping from one house to the other. People got panicky. But could not catch the monkey. They asked the “Madari-juggler” to catch his monkey. He pursued and controlled the monkeys in his own way in no time. 
Similarly the Master of our most powerful mind is the Creator-God. Guruji says that the devotees should pray to Akal Purakh, while listening to His glorious virtues. Guru’s instruction are clear “Gurmat Naam mera pran-sakhai Hari kirat humri Rehiras. We should be truthful to Akal Purakh and Akal Purakh only from the core and purest of His heart. The only prayer one can do is to do Naam Jap of Akal Purakh, it is like life-breath for a Sikh. Simran is not meditation but contemplation on his virtues. In fact the ‘usdi diwanghi da janoon hi simran hai.’ Guru Amar Das ji says, guru mere sangh sada har nalaai.  Place of mind is Nij-Ghar (Turya - Forth Dimension). Mind is wavering. Soul stays untarnished, unaffected. Mind absorbs all effects. Mind gets happy, sad, forlorn and joyous. Our effort is to fill this place with Naam so much that God occupies it and there is left no space or place for thoughts to arise. Worries and anxieties end - "All is Joy!" We should try to taste it! Hard but not impossible! This should bring mind under control for the sake of concentration in meditation.” Akal Purakh would surely oblige them. Otherwise controlling mind or conquering mind with self-help is most difficult. 

Further, when we read and contemplate the bhat sweveye whose baani has been incorporated in SGGS by Guru Arjan Dev ji, we will come to the conclusion that it is only added in order to dispel the misconception of various descriptive names attributed to God and give us marg darshan towards uttering Him as ‘waheguru’. The word 'Waheguru' is unique in itself. Waheguru is the combination of Wah+Guru. When we come across something uncommon and unique, where words cease to express a wonder, spontaneously in that state of bliss ‘Wah’ comes out from the mouth. Unlike other descriptive names of God, it is not an adjective on account of the qualities or virtues of Akal Purakh but is the state of the mind, spontaneous expression of love and thanks for endless gifts which emerges from the Divine knowledge. It should be repeated and chanted with each breath loud enough so that one can hear it and practice its treasure. While repeating the Gur mantra link it with breathing, which forms a 'dhun' or a tune, which one has to listen very attentively to fil the vacuum. 
As Gurbani tells us, “Thakur hamra sadh bolanta - the non stop LIVE gunjar of anhad naad is echoing throughout brahmand and gurbani has given us the technique to the realization of God with the instruction 'dhun mai dhayan dhayan mai jania - let dhuni of our recitation of simran or diwanghni of our janoon hear the gunjar of anhad naad (unstruck celestial sound of akal and through the imprints of waheguru dhun recorded on heart, let one focus his mind with Gur Sabd’. It is by listening. Those who can hear and reveal are really blessed but those who can hear but cannot reveal are equally blessed. Once waves of dhun of our simran are attuned to the gunjar of anhad naad, we can, not only realize the TRUTH but an automatic ajaapa jaap starts within us.
I will come back with your other queries tomorrow as I have some guest come. 
Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 4, 2006)

japjisahib04 said:
			
		

> Veer Balbir Ji,
> True mind remembers constantly one or the other matters but with sincere practice, we can control it upto certain extent. Let me give one simple example.
> The other day, a juggler came with a huge naughty monkey and the she monkey. Children assembled around him to see the games of the monkey. The Monkey was playing and dancing to the tune of the stick of his master. Some how, the string of the monkey with which it was tied got broken and the monkey ran away. It attacked the children and climbed up the house and started jumping from one house to the other. People got panicky. But could not catch the monkey. They asked the “Madari-juggler” to catch his monkey. He pursued and controlled the monkeys in his own way in no time.
> Similarly the Master of our most powerful mind is the Creator-God. Guruji says that the devotees should pray to Akal Purakh, while listening to His glorious virtues. Guru’s instruction are clear “Gurmat Naam mera pran-sakhai Hari kirat humri Rehiras. We should be truthful to Akal Purakh and Akal Purakh only from the core and purest of His heart. The only prayer one can do is to do Naam Jap of Akal Purakh, it is like life-breath for a Sikh. Simran is not meditation but contemplation on his virtues. In fact the ‘usdi diwanghi da janoon hi simran hai.’ Guru Amar Das ji says, guru mere sangh sada har nalaai. Place of mind is Nij-Ghar (Turya - Forth Dimension). Mind is wavering. Soul stays untarnished, unaffected. Mind absorbs all effects. Mind gets happy, sad, forlorn and joyous. Our effort is to fill this place with Naam so much that God occupies it and there is left no space or place for thoughts to arise. Worries and anxieties end - "All is Joy!" We should try to taste it! Hard but not impossible! This should bring mind under control for the sake of concentration in meditation.” Akal Purakh would surely oblige them. Otherwise controlling mind or conquering mind with self-help is most difficult.
> ...


 
You are right .

Please enlighten me on this .

As per my understanding Controlling the mind doesn't mean's elimination of any thing from the mind , But more or less management ie a person has control over is mind.

A person is controlling the mind , not the mind controlling the person .

As Matter cannot be created Nor cannot be destroyed .

I think so are the things inside mind which cannot be created or destroyed , but can be controlled or transformed into other things .


----------



## Archived_member2 (Jan 4, 2006)

Satsriakal to all and Mohinder Sahni Ji!
Thanks for the story of the monkey, children and the madari-juggler.

May I ask why mind cannot be controlled even after knowing stories about it?

You have given many views about Japu, for example "The only prayer one can do is to do Naam Jap of Akal Purakh, it is like life-breath for a Sikh," "The technique of constant remembrance to concentrate is called Japu ( from the previous post)," "Simran is not meditation but contemplation on his virtues," "In fact the ‘usdi diwanghi da janoon hi simran hai’"etc.

Please elaborate those or reduce it to one. What is Japu?

The utterance of 'Wah Guru' through Bhats was the natural overflow. Why do we imitate them? Or do you feel that by imitating Bhats we will come to know His taste one day? 

You proposed a technique to say Waheguru. "It should be repeated and chanted with each breath loud enough so that one can hear it and practice its treasure. While repeating the Gur mantra link it with breathing, which forms a 'dhun' or a tune, which one has to listen very attentively to fil the vacuum."

To enjoy the sugar, does a person need chanting 'sugar' with each breath loud enough so that one can hear it and practice its treasure.

Then you wrote a paragraph on 'the non stop LIVE gunjar of anhad naad' and 'ajaapa jaap'.

We may enliven those later. By the Grace of God let the true Japu begin first.

Love.


Balbir Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 4, 2006)

> Those who can hear and reveal are really blessed but those who can hear but cannot reveal are equally blessed


 

Dear Mohinder Sahni ji

your post was eally interesting but can yo elaborate the above point in more detail

Jatinder Singh


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jan 4, 2006)

devinesanative said:
			
		

> You are right .
> 
> Please enlighten me on this .
> 
> ...


You are right, controlling the mind doesn't mean's elimination of any thing from the mind , But more or less management ie a person has control over is mind.

A person is controlling the mind , not the mind controlling the person.
Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jan 4, 2006)

vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> Gurfateh
> samaavai ||aa||a||
> 
> but das wants to give the menaing of Vasudev as one who lives (everywhere or God living everywhere).
> ...


Dear Vijaysingh Ji
With regard to your interpretation on distribution of powers of Gobind, Hari, Ram, permit to narrage stanza 30th of Japjisahib, during his dialogue with the Yogis Guru Nanak ji referred to an ancient belief that illusion (Maya), the mythical dieties, sprang from the One ‘Ek-ong-kar’. The deity, as per belief was conceived by a technique and she gave birth to the trinity, the three acceptable disciples of the One i.e. Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva. Yogies worshipped Shiva. Fanatics, among them, ridiculed and even slandered the Deities of other Yogies. Guru Nanak did not like anyone belittle a Founder of any religion. So he tells yogis that according to their own Shastras, Shiva, Vishnu and Brahma were created by the Formless, Timeless Akal Purakh. So their Source was one and same who ordained their functions. As the three gods are acknowledged deities in Hindu scriptures, Guru Nanak states to adore one and slander others god is an act against the very spirit of the teaching of Shastras. Having taught them the religious tolerations, Guru Nanak lifts them to the horizon of higher perception. So he tells them, Shiva, highest deity of the Yogis, was mere a Creation of Akal Purakh thus are not eternal. He says Akal Purakh Himself is the Creator, Preserver and Destroyer. 
Guru Nanak Sahib has stated that Waheguru's creation has so much diversity that it is beyond our imagination and understanding by our senses. In that diversity Guru ji has said that as per their ancient belief, Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva were Creator, Sustainer and destroyer respectively, in other word independent powers. It says Brahama who is believed to be creator of 8.4 million kinds of living beings and all life flows from him, Vishnu custodian of food and other facilities to nourish and care the living beings and Shiva who destroys the life and is believed to be the most powerful and dreaded deity. In similar way Islam believes Michael angle that causes rain and provides sustenance, and then the second one is Israa-feel, that plays the trumpet at the time of calamity or doom's day. Azraa-eel angel, who decides fate of His creations and Gabriel, is the one that carries the messages of Akal Purakh to the Prophet. It is believed that Gabriel brought different sermons at appropriate moments to Prophet Mohamed. He is also called “Holy Ghost” or "Roohal-kudas. While keeping in view these beliefs of Yogis and world, Guru Nanak Ji presents his view before the world. Firstly, he declares, “krx kwrx pRBu eyku hY dUsr nwhI koie ] - there is only one source of creation for all men , planets and the universe. Therefore, there is only one true reality. It is a curtain of ignorance which makes us believe that we are separate from the others.” - Guru Granth ang.276.18. Then he says there is no distribution of responsibilities. 

He tells them that the One has created the Trinity, but the Maya- material world- has its part in them. Thus they, being the created cannot see the Creator. He sees them. He directs them. They cannot do anything of their own. They implement His orders. So why not worship Him and Him alone, who is the Source of all, the Pure One (has no part of Matter in Him), is Self Sourced, ever remains the same and is not destructible? In a way Guru Nanak is conveying us a simple fact that when we human cannot watch or know about ‘The Supreme Truth’ how any one can say that three entities (Brahma, Vishnu, and Shiva) exist, came from ‘The Ultimate’ and had the task of doing specific function. It does not stand the questioning from a rational mind – beliefs alone are not enough. In this age of ‘Knowledge’ every concept needs to have adequate rational behind it, if it is to be accepted. Guru Nanak further tells us since all the three powers are apart from each other with different names, thus are incomplete, because as per this belief the one who creates cannot take care or who takes care cannot destroy or who destroy cannot create.
Further when, “these deities themselves are longing to obtain human form.” - Guru Granth ang.1159.7 so how one could expect them to create. In Bhagwat Gita, Chapter 10 Sri Krishna says I am Brahma, I am Vishnu and I am Mahesh. Guru Nanak made it more clear by saying, “Formless created and destroyed not one but millions of Shivas and He employed millions of Brahamas to create the worlds.” - Guru Granth ang.1156.11 and having created the creations He gets thrilled to see their new inventions and performance. That mean everyone in universe is Brahma, Vishnu or Mahesh whom Akal Purakh has, “isry isir DMDy lwieAw ] - assigned the task to perform as creator, sustainer and destroyer. ”- Guru Granth ang.71.17.Therefore, all humans are intrinsically creative in partnership with Akal Purakh. Now coming back to other side of the question, if He is a Creator then why will He destroy. Before we answer this question, first we have to find out what was the motive to establish the universe. Guru Nanak says it is not an issue, business or motive for Him; it is only a play (a leela), a hobby, and pleasure out of whim (mauj) for Him. And He created this universe to carry out His hobby. By, “kir Awsxu ifTo cwau ]- seated with the creations, He beholds with pleasure.”- Guru Granth ang.463.5. In order to make this play interesting, He built-in Maya. When life was created, Akal Purkh created it with His own jyot but smeared it with illusion. Who is engrossed with illusion enjoys pleasures but these are short lived. And then Akal Purakh smartly get them entangle in the web of Maya. Off course there are rules for this play (Hukam Rajaee Chalana) and whosoever violates is picked and punished. He descended Coach who guided people to follow technique of JAP and score the best goal and then by following His Hukam one is graced to unite with Him. Thus creation is no tension but just a play for Him. It is just like, as on the bank of ocean, children make sand home and then destroy without any resentment and it is not an issue but play for them.
Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 5, 2006)

Gurfateh

Sahni Sahib,

Forgive das if some misunderstadning has happened.

Das follows the Bani of Tenth master also.

As our Panth is Anti Undualitic ie Adavait Wadi.

So Das does not recoganise any other God but Mahakal Akal.

And Hari,Ram,Vasudev,Gobind,Allah or Yehova are nothing but attribute of the the same.

All forms belong to same so formless and all name to Akal so nameless.



			
				japjisahib04 said:
			
		

> Dear Vijaysingh Ji
> With regard to your interpretation on distribution of powers of Gobind, Hari, Ram, permit to narrage stanza 30th of Japjisahib, during his dialogue with the Yogis Guru Nanak ji referred to an ancient belief that illusion (Maya), the mythical dieties, sprang from the One ‘Ek-ong-kar’. The deity, as per belief was conceived by a technique and she gave birth to the trinity, the three acceptable disciples of the One i.e. Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva. Yogies worshipped Shiva. Fanatics, among them, ridiculed and even slandered the Deities of other Yogies. Guru Nanak did not like anyone belittle a Founder of any religion. So he tells yogis that according to their own Shastras, Shiva, Vishnu and Brahma were created by the Formless, Timeless Akal Purakh. So their Source was one and same who ordained their functions. As the three gods are acknowledged deities in Hindu scriptures, Guru Nanak states to adore one and slander others god is an act against the very spirit of the teaching of Shastras. Having taught them the religious tolerations, Guru Nanak lifts them to the horizon of higher perception. So he tells them, Shiva, highest deity of the Yogis, was mere a Creation of Akal Purakh thus are not eternal. He says Akal Purakh Himself is the Creator, Preserver and Destroyer.
> Guru Nanak Sahib has stated that Waheguru's creation has so much diversity that it is beyond our imagination and understanding by our senses. In that diversity Guru ji has said that as per their ancient belief, Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva were Creator, Sustainer and destroyer respectively, in other word independent powers. It says Brahama who is believed to be creator of 8.4 million kinds of living beings and all life flows from him, Vishnu custodian of food and other facilities to nourish and care the living beings and Shiva who destroys the life and is believed to be the most powerful and dreaded deity. In similar way Islam believes Michael angle that causes rain and provides sustenance, and then the second one is Israa-feel, that plays the trumpet at the time of calamity or doom's day. Azraa-eel angel, who decides fate of His creations and Gabriel, is the one that carries the messages of Akal Purakh to the Prophet. It is believed that Gabriel brought different sermons at appropriate moments to Prophet Mohamed. He is also called “Holy Ghost” or "Roohal-kudas. While keeping in view these beliefs of Yogis and world, Guru Nanak Ji presents his view before the world. Firstly, he declares, “krx kwrx pRBu eyku hY dUsr nwhI koie ] - there is only one source of creation for all men , planets and the universe. Therefore, there is only one true reality. It is a curtain of ignorance which makes us believe that we are separate from the others.” - Guru Granth ang.276.18. Then he says there is no distribution of responsibilities.
> 
> ...


----------

